# DSL-LED am Router leuchtet nicht.



## Rizzard (19. Mai 2011)

Bin vor kurzem umgezogen, und seit Dienstag läuft die Leitung. Zugangsdaten hab ich noch die gleichen. Telefon funktioniert, aber DSL nicht.
Laut Telekom ist die Leitung in Ordnung, die haben grünes Licht gegeben. Woran kann es dann liegen, das meine DSL-Lampe an der Fritzbox nicht leuchtet (und natürlich auch kein Inet funzt)?


----------



## Jimini (19. Mai 2011)

Steht dazu irgendwas in den Logfiles der Fritzbox?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Rizzard (19. Mai 2011)

Wo kann ich die auslesen?


----------



## Jimini (19. Mai 2011)

Ich habe keine Fritzbox, aber laut Google entweder unter fritz.box/cgi-bin/webcm?getpage=../html/capture.html oder http://fritzbox//html/capture.html

MfG Jimini


----------



## Rizzard (19. Mai 2011)

Das ganze nennt sich wohl Paket-Mitschnitt.
Bin dann mal auf diese Option gegangen: Paketmitschnitt auf DSL-Ebene (Standard):
Hab da auf Start gedrückt und 2 min gewartet, aber da passiert nichts.


----------



## Jimini (19. Mai 2011)

Ach sorry, ne, das ist das falsche. Jedenfalls hatte die Fritzbox meiner Eltern links im Menü einen entsprechenden Menüpunkt, über den man die Logs aufrufen konnte.

MfG Jimini


----------



## dot (24. Mai 2011)

Hat die FritzBox eine DSL-Sync LED? Leuchtet diese ueberhaupt? Haengt das Telefon eventuell vor der FritzBox in der Dose oder direkt an der Box?


----------



## Desmodontidae (24. Mai 2011)

Die Telekom kann auch nur bis zur "Haustür" messen. Probleme, gerade im Hausanschluss und der Verteilung sehen die auch nicht. 
Wenn die DSL Lampe nicht an ist, liegt keine Leitung an. Das kann von der Verteilung kommen, kann aber auch heißen, dass
bspw. der Splitter hin ist. Gibt es kostenfrei in jedem T Punkt, wenn se nett sind^^
Ansonsten kann es vom Kabelbruch bis hin zum defekten DSL Modem alles sein.

Wenn vielleicht ein DSL Modem zur Hand ist, dass einfach mal ohne Telefon an den Splitter hängen und schauen ob sich was tut.
Wenn die Sync Lampe anfängt zu blinken, mal per Breitbandverbindung über nen Rechner einwählen.


----------

